# Google- Exercise Is Still the Best Treatment for Fibromyalgia - EmpowHer



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Exercise Is Still the Best Treatment for Fibromyalgia**EmpowHer*Although the cause of fibromyalgia remains a mystery, it does share a few clinical features with both *irritable bowel syndrome* and chronic fatigue syndrome. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

